# How much beans do you have in at any one time?



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

So I'm newish to the manual espresso game but I usually average 2 / 3 cups per day, I make that 250g lasting me around a week. I currently have about a kilo enroute, is it prudent to order on a monthly basis or do most of you order more regularly than this? Is there a golden rule with coffee freshness? 7 days after roasting?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I usually order a fresh batch every 2 weeks for 1 kg. I can usually work it so that once I'm almost through my current kilo, my next is ready to collect.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have to order mine in batches because I import. So 4kg at a time. Sometimes a mate will send me an additional kg from the DSOL selection (cheers Ian).

500g for drinking and 500g gassing off. Remainder in vacuumed bags in the freezer. Fairly strict stock rotation to make sure nothing stays in the freezer for longer than two months.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I like to open a bag a week after roasting date and use within a week, roughly.

I have a subscription. I get 500g every week plus I pick up an extra bag of choice when I'm out and about weekly. Strict date watching in the cupboard. I do freeze, but if it ends up in the freezer I forget I've got it so I try and keep an eye on the coffee cupboard and replenish accordingly.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd get a selection of beans from a selected roaster via mail once at a time, around 1-2 kilos plus beans I get in store or forum

at a selected moment I would have around 2-3 kilos in the freezer and I am drinking 4-5 different beans that are in the cupboard


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ATZ said:


> So I'm newish to the manual espresso game but I usually average 2 / 3 cups per day, I make that 250g lasting me around a week. I currently have about a kilo enroute, is it prudent to order on a monthly basis or do most of you order more regularly than this? Is there a golden rule with coffee freshness? 7 days after roasting?


The responses so far will tell you that there isn't a simple answer to your question. You will get used to predicting what amount of beans you'll need and to account for rest periods and times when you are away. It's where a freezer and a vacuum packer (inexpensive Andrew James version) comes into their own so that you have a back-up supply if you need it and a way of storing unused beans if you're going to be away for a while. It's all less critical if you live in reasonable proximity to a roaster or a coffee shop that sells beans. (Our local uses Horsham and sells their beans.)


----------



## Miss Lydia Caffeine (Aug 1, 2017)

Obnic said:


> I have to order mine in batches because I import. So 4kg at a time. Sometimes a mate will send me an additional kg from the DSOL selection (cheers Ian).
> 
> 500g for drinking and 500g gassing off. Remainder in vacuumed bags in the freezer. Fairly strict stock rotation to make sure nothing stays in the freezer for longer than two months.


Could you share Ian please? Having such a mate would be a dream!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think I probably get through beans less quickly than most here (either 2 'spro based - swmbo included - or 1 large brew), but I regularly have 2 on the go at once (one 'spro, one filter).

Tend to buy either 250g or 500g.

There is the occasional overlap at the start/end of bags, or if I get tempted by something.

After the appropriate amount of time, most of it lives in the freezer









I currently have one more brew's worth of the Hasbean LSOL, about 1/3 of a bag of Foundry's LSOL, and amount half a bag of Chipp Coffee's Honduran filter.

I've just ordered a bag from Rave to tie me over between this month's LSOL and next, suspect I might need another...


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

And this dear reader is the excuse you have been looking for to do a bit of home roasting, umpteen kg of green beans in a box that have a long shelf / bag life and roast batches as required to tip into the hopper after a suitable rest period.

Its more fuss, but less fuss if you know what I mean...... and lots of fun to be had with your clothes on.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Miss Lydia Caffeine said:


> Could you share Ian please? Having such a mate would be a dream!


 @igm45 over to you dream boy


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Obnic said:


> @igm45 over to you dream boy


Plenty of Ian to go around never you mind 

If this:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=39932

Takes off then I'm sure I can arrange foreign postage.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Usually too many bags on the go at once. Bit of a waste really, as I've just emptied out several stale bags into one big bag and it stands at 1.6kg! 2 of which I had one cup out of one bag and chucked both (Orkney Roasters. Supposed to be med/dark, but were incinerated.)

I'm finding I get home late, and don't want coffee, or am up early (5 am) on autopilot and reach for the instant. Might have to invest in Ooomph and hand grinder maybe for work (or similar all in one). So I get a lovely bag of beans (LSOL, #SSSSS etc.) and they hardly get touched before going out of date, or the next one arrives.. *sigh*


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I work offshore and have 2 weeks at home. I order my coffee (usually 2x350g) a week before I'm home and that easily lasts my 2 weeks home. With some to spare, every so often I'll then just order one bag and use the last of last months order. 6 weeks post roast for a well stored reputable roaster is still amazing


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

the power of single dosing.....

I usually have 1-2kg in the freezer of ~8 different beans, with 500-1kg resting every other week.

that way I can have 3-4 different drinks a day from frozen beans depending on my mood. Have been doing this for ages and it works amazingly well for me.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Lately I'm going through about 250g a week since I came back from Brighton 6 weeks ago. I've got 3 bags on the go right now, 1 for the pickmeup 1st thing in the morning, 1 Decaf for work & another one for when I come home from work.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Jesus. So at last stocktake I had roughly 9kg vacpacked in the freezer. This time next week I'll stocktake again and I'm probably looking at (over two freezers) about 14 now.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Jesus. So at last stocktake I had roughly 9kg vacpacked in the freezer. This time next week I'll stocktake again and I'm probably looking at (over two freezers) about 14 now.


 Flipping heck mate, I appreciate they're frozen in time, but that's still a shit load of catch-up to do.

Is that personal stash or do you use any frozen in the shop?

You'll be livid if that freezer ever conked out when you're on holiday.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Flipping heck mate, I appreciate they're frozen in time, but that's still a shit load of catch-up to do.
> 
> Is that personal stash or do you use any frozen in the shop?
> 
> You'll be livid if that freezer ever conked out when you're on holiday.


Haha I know. I just collect coffee I guess now.

Mostly personal, but from time to time if I have things coming up for work I'll freeze the odd bag at home as haven't got one at the shop. I've actually just worn out my second vac packer so I'm in the market for a more industrial one. Might see if I can get another freezer as a backup at the same time!!!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> . Might see if I can get another freezer as a backup at the same time!!!


Hmmmm maybe I can see a very niche business in coffee backups forming in my mind. Off-site redundancy and multi location etc.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Hmmmm maybe I can see a very niche business in coffee backups forming in my mind. Off-site redundancy and multi location etc.


I'm gonna definitely own a cryofreezer in the next year or so.

Either that or end up on some kind of list for trying to buy so much liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I think of my freezer as a coffee library, the good stuff I try to buy a KG of and savor it over time!

I'm thinking of buying a chest freezer for some long term storage


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Phobic said:


> I think of my freezer as a coffee library, the good stuff I try to buy a KG of and savor it over time!
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a chest freezer for some long term storage


May as well get a walk-in version


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phobic said:


> I think of my freezer as a coffee library, the good stuff I try to buy a KG of and savor it over time!
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a chest freezer for some long term storage


Got a garage? Build a custom cold storage with built-in backup gennie!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

we have a pig shed!

might need a backup gennie, power cuts are common here, though if you believe the sales pitch modern freezers should be good for at least 24 hours without power, just need to avoid the auto de-icer versions


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I buy a single normal pack of beans (200-300g), use it up in less than a week, then have to run to get some more







there must be a better way.


----------

